
NYT: Real time Election map - jervisfm
http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/results/president
======
danso
FYI, the 512 paths D3.js feature has the poll results feeding into it, albeit
on a slight delay from the main map

[http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/results/president/scenario...](http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/results/president/scenarios?hp)

I've seen a lot of election maps but I can't think of another informational
graphic that so clearly explained what was at stake (the near live vote
results are icing on the cake)...in fact it completely sucked the suspense out
of watching the election results coming in...which would piss me off if I were
a network tv pundit who makes money keeping people in needless suspense.

------
______
They might be re-configuring things on the fly ... I'm getting 500 Internal
Server Error at the moment.

This year is probably bringing election tracking sites way more traffic than
any time in the past.

~~~
brown9-2
I keep getting 503 (Service Unavailable) as well

------
sosuke
NYT servers are getting a nice stress test.

~~~
ejdyksen
It appears that elections.nytimes.com is actually hosted on AWS (in multiple
regions using Route 53 latency based routing), so I imagine they have the
ability to keep up with the load.

------
curiousdannii
Make sure you check the counties map!

It's amazing to see how much of the area of the USA is red, even in states
that went to Obama.

But in the southeast states there seems to be a river of blue, just inland
from the red coastal counties. Does anyone have any idea why that is?

The exit polls show some very strong demographic divides too:
[http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/results/president/exit-
pol...](http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/results/president/exit-polls)

~~~
czr80
Here's one theory for that line of blue:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/10/02/162163801/obama...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/10/02/162163801/obama-
s-secret-weapon-in-the-south-small-dead-but-still-kickin)

~~~
curiousdannii
Wow, who would've thought it all came back to plankton!

------
mtgx
51 for Romney? Google shows 67 now:

<http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results>

Which one is more accurate/up to date?

~~~
arrrg
They are both equally current. It comes down to who is more daring or
conservative in making calls. All in all, however, that doesn’t matter. Those
numbers are meaningless. Look at Florida and Ohio as well as all the other
swing states. That’s all you need.

If Obama wins Florida Romney has to win every other swing state. Obama winning
Florida basically means game over for Romney. If Obama wins Ohio there are
only few paths for Romney to win.

~~~
morsch
Is there a (reasonably) live map where the swing states are specially marked?
I don't know them by heart and I don't want to have to look them up.

Oh I just noticed the big board is what I want. I guess I don't really care
about the geographics.

~~~
arrrg
This is very great for checking out paths to victory:
[http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/results/president/scenario...](http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/results/president/scenarios?hp)

------
littlemerman
nginx

